# Celebrity Crushes



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 29, 2009)

Post yours.

Hayley Williams

I hate the music(no matter how hard I tried) but you have to admit she's quite hot. I also have a bit of a preference for ginger girls.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I used to... you're gonna fucking laugh... ~Vanessa Hudgens~ 

Now its like Cheryl Cole.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jan 29, 2009)

Some of the backup chicks from various music videos.


----------



## Creation (Jan 29, 2009)

Georgia Moffett. I mean... come on!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 29, 2009)

Anatomy said:


> Georgia Moffett. I mean... come on!


Agreed.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jan 29, 2009)

i don't really have any "crushes" on celebrities, but i wouldn't mind knowing ellen page or someone like her.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hehe, my self-proclaimed-straight sister has the world's biggest crush on Hayley Williams; she's on her (from Friends) list of people she'd sleep with while in a relationship X3
She _does_ have gorgeous hair~

I blame excessive amounts of 30 Rock, but I have the most ridiculously massive crush on Tina Fey at the moment <3 (reasons 1, 2, 3, 5 and 12 why glasses are hot)

Uh, off the top of my head, I also adore beyond all rationality: Kristin Chenoweth (Olive from Pushing Daisies, Galinda in Wicked), Mary Lynn Rajskub (Chloe from 24), Idina Menzel (Maureen in Rent), Olivia Wilde (Thirteen in House), Stephanie March and Mariska Hargitay (Alex and Olivia in Law and Order: SVU) and, uh, Rachel Maddow from her political show. Le sigh.

And probably more I'm forgetting.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 29, 2009)

In no particular order: Hugh Laurie, Stephen Fry, Robert S. Leonard, Vladimir Putin, Bill Clinton Joe Biden, Rahm Emanuel, Barack Obama, Stephen Colbert, Jon Stewart, Jude Law, George Clooney, Hugh Grant, Serge Gainsbourg, David Cameron

Well this is more of a 'who i'd fuck' list but w/ever peace out


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 29, 2009)

M.I.A.


----------



## pcbby (Jan 29, 2009)

Eva Mendes.

Because. _She's gorgeous._ 

George Clooney.

Because he's George Clooney.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 29, 2009)

pcbby said:


> George Clooney.


hump hump


----------



## Flazeah (Jan 29, 2009)

Lena Headey and Piper Perabo are very cute, but they're not really crushes by my definition. x3 I don't crush on famous people, really. I pretty much have to know someone to actually crush on them.

 Oh and fricking hell, Rebecca Romero. :3 If you count her as a celebrity. A while ago it was pretty nearly a crush, I thought I'd probably crush on her if I knew her or something, but uh. Yeah. :D


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 29, 2009)

> Lena Headey and Piper Perabo are very cute


I'm... not sure I'd describe Lena Headey as "cute".

eta: while I am here, Summer Glau is beautiful and Amanda Palmer is one of the most amazing people in the world


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 29, 2009)

don't have any celebrity crushes

but damn I would do Katy Perry if the opportunity presented itself


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jan 29, 2009)

I wouldn't call them crushes, per se. I serioulsly have to _know_ someone to feel any sort of crush-love.
However, I find Robert Sean Leonard and Zach Braff hot.
Not a crush, just...hot.


----------



## Flazeah (Jan 29, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> I'm... not sure I'd describe Lena Headey as "cute".


 Hmm... perhaps I have a slightly odd definition of cute. I do think she looks cute or sweet at least on occasion, in Imagine Me & You if nothing else. x3

 I guess beautiful might be a more appropriate word - I just often use the word cute kinda broadly, hehe. She looks beautiful in an almost intimidating way in some of the things she's done. Or I guess you could say she looks intimidating in a really beautiful way and I like that.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 30, 2009)

How I perceive the attractiveness of actors tends to depend a lot on how much I like the characters they're portraying. Case in point, Nathan Fillion, whom I found absolutely unattractive when I first watched him as Captain Hammer in Dr. Horrible and sort of stared blankly when I discovered people thought he was hot, only to find that I'd bang him any day after seeing him in Firefly. There are many, many examples of actors I don't find attractive in the least, or not especially much so, when they're themselves, but seem hot when they're in a certain role. I guess I fall for characters more than actors.

...buuut, well, Neil Patrick Harris is always cute. Robert Downey Jr. is quite hot. George Clooney can be. Hugh Laurie is Hugh Laurie. Robert Sean Leonard is adorable.


----------



## Retsu (Jan 30, 2009)

Colin Firth (<3333333), Robert S. Leonard, Pierce Brosnan, George Clooney, Hugh Grant, and Anthony Stewart Head (weird, I know).

Plus anyone else on VPLJ's list.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh, yes, Colin Firth is cute. <3 And Hugh Grant can be, as well.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 30, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> I'm... not sure I'd describe Lena Headey as "cute".


In The Sarah Connor Chronicles and 300, yeah, I'd kinda agree with you. But in the movie Flazeah mentined, she's absolutely _adorable_. She plays DDR and fishes stuff out of punch bowls and makes out with other women and stuff~



			
				Retsu said:
			
		

> and Anthony Stewart Head (weird, I know).


Oddly, he's in it, too. And he's adorable as well :)


----------



## Pikachu (Jan 30, 2009)

Two Words: Selena Gomez.
She is so hot. It is that simple.


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 30, 2009)

Retsu said:


> Colin Firth (<3333333), Robert S. Leonard, Pierce Brosnan, George Clooney, Hugh Grant, and Anthony Stewart Head (weird, I know).
> 
> Plus anyone else on VPLJ's list.


what about that Emily person?


----------



## Retsu (Jan 30, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> what about that Emily person?


I do not have a crush on Emilie Autumn as much as I admire her.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 30, 2009)

Retsu said:


> I do not have a crush on Emilie Autumn as much as I admire her.


Thanks for reminding me.

Emilie Autumn. Wouldn't say no to her. Can't really blame you guys with Hugh Laurie.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 30, 2009)

I've never had any sort of attraction to any celebrities...  from what I've seen, most of them fall somewhere in the range between "nothing special" and "wouldn't touch this person with a 10-foot pole, unless it was to punch them in the face and/or kick them in the nuts, if applicable."

And the few that aren't in that range are still just some random person I don't know at all who I might see on TV occasionally, so I can't really say I care that much about them.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jan 30, 2009)

Selena Gomez, Summer Glau, and the on and off crush for Emily Osment.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 30, 2009)

Retsu said:


> Colin Firth (<3333333), Robert S. Leonard, Pierce Brosnan, George Clooney, Hugh Grant, and Anthony Stewart Head (weird, I know).
> 
> Plus anyone else on VPLJ's list.


Oh oh oh Colin Firth and Pierce Brosnan too, definitely.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 30, 2009)

> In The Sarah Connor Chronicles and 300, yeah, I'd kinda agree with you. But in the movie Flazeah mentined, she's absolutely adorable. She plays DDR and fishes stuff out of punch bowls and makes out with other women and stuff~


okay yes I see your point. also she looks about fifteen years younger than in the Sarah Connor Chronicles it doesn't make sense :(


----------



## Vyraura (Feb 7, 2009)

Everyone in Nightwish before Annette, to keep it simple for now.


----------



## Keltena (Feb 7, 2009)

I... really need to learn my actors. I kind of just realized that.

But, on the subject of people I can remember clearly and whose names I actually know, I might have a tiny crush on Vienna Teng. Seriously, she's so pretty, and her voice is _beautiful._


----------



## Minish (Feb 7, 2009)

Emilie Autumn is too beautiful to have a crush on. (:

I've always had a thing for Nicola Roberts from Girls Aloud. She's the only member of that group who has any sort of unique voice, appearance or personality.

I just find her really admirable~ And gorgeous~!


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got one on Freema Agyeman, particulary in DW series 3, shes cute.


----------

